# Ref; Gyro Hash



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 18, 2019)

Well I have recently met up with JC in GB and we split an order from GFS on Gyro meat after doing a  cheese run to cold smoke the cheese etc. <I'll drop the pics here of the sealed cheese>.

But the gyro meat is awesome and it got me to thinking of hash with it, has any one ever made hash with gyro meat before? This is stuff made off the giant cones, and sliced and pre cooked, you are just reheating and crisping to your preferred level. I don't think there was any fat content to speak of I could discern, I had to drizzle oil into my wok <I used my hot wok for the high sear to get it quickly heated and crisped a bit>.

It tastes just like the stuff I had over seas, so that was a plus, and it didn't break the bank for the 5 pounds I got either.

<I also made smoked mac and cheese and about 9 pounds of chicken breasts on the smoker that were on sale at GFS for a buck a pound or so..can't really turn that down!>


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 18, 2019)

Awesome.  I am having gyros for dinner tonight.  I will let you know what I think of the meat.  It looks very good.  You already allayed my fears of it being greasy so now I am looking forward to it even more. 

As far as the gyro hash, I don't see any reason why that wouldn't turn out fantastic!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 18, 2019)

I'll probably try Gyro hash this weekend then for a family dinner...time to plan that on out..!


----------



## zwiller (Sep 18, 2019)

Never made hash with it, but have bought GFS gyro meat myself and totally love using it for breakfast.  Can't convert family to gyros.  Wife shuns because of the lamb.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 18, 2019)

A shame..they offer a chicken beef blend IIRC, but not sure how that would be with out the lamb!


----------



## drdon (Sep 18, 2019)

Coming from Chicago and now living 45 minutes from Tarpon Springs, I can say I've had some of the best gyro meat in the states. When I was in Greece and Turkey they were incredibly similar to what I've had here. I love to put it on an everything bagel and top it with a sunny side up egg! Argh, you guys got me crazy thinking about this. Sounds like you BOTH came up winners. Congratulations. Good thing is my wife loves them too. But she very particular about the Taziki sauce. She says it has to have lots of cucumber and garlic. Gotta love her.
Don


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 18, 2019)

drdon said:


> Coming from Chicago and now living 45 minutes from Tarpon Springs, I can say I've had some of the best gyro meat in the states. When I was in Greece and Turkey they were incredibly similar to what I've had here. I love to put it on an everything bagel and top it with a sunny side up egg! Argh, you guys got me crazy thinking about this. Sounds like you BOTH came up winners. Congratulations. Good thing is my wife loves them too. But she very particular about the Taziki sauce. She says it has to have lots of cucumber and garlic. Gotta love her.
> Don



I agree with the sauce, I got spoiled when I visted europe by all the locally made ones I got to have...but for meat, I won't complain! <At least till I get the notion in my head to put the notion in JC's head we should try to make our own together...and well...from there we'll figure it out!>


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 18, 2019)

Tell me of this GFS gyro meat. Was this something you walked in and bought from one of their stores? Did it have to be ordered? What kind of price was it?


----------



## Steve H (Sep 19, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Tell me of this GFS gyro meat. Was this something you walked in and bought from one of their stores? Did it have to be ordered? What kind of price was it?



I was going to ask the same thing. I haven't had a decent Gyro since leaving Europe 30 years ago.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 19, 2019)

Are you guys talking about Gordon Food Service?
https://gfsstore.com/

And there is one in Buffalo. And guess where I'm going today. Veery interesting.

Is this what you bought?


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 19, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Are you guys talking about Gordon Food Service?
> https://gfsstore.com/
> 
> And there is one in Buffalo. And guess where I'm going today. Veery interesting.
> ...



No, it was not pre formed slices.  It was cooked meat shaved off the cone.  A few minutes in the frying pan with some water brought it right to life.

I wanted to eat 2 gyros for dinner but couldn't justify the extra calories.  They were quite tasty.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 19, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Tell me of this GFS gyro meat. Was this something you walked in and bought from one of their stores? Did it have to be ordered? What kind of price was it?



I have a GFS account and do almost all of my purchases through online ordering.  It really is convenient to have you order boxed up for you when you arrive.   Also, the selection online is far greater than in the store.

It was $53.99 for 2 - 5lb bags of frozen meat.

Olympia Foods Beef & Lamb Gyro Meat, Sliced off the Spit, Cooked, Frozen, 5 Lb Bag, 2/Case
GFS Item Number: 199963   












Hope these pics worked...

JC


----------



## Steve H (Sep 19, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> No, it was not pre formed slices.  It was cooked meat shaved off the cone.  A few minutes in the frying pan with some water brought it right to life.
> 
> I wanted to eat 2 gyros for dinner but couldn't justify the extra calories.  They were quite tasty.



I was hoping it wasn't this! I'll keep looking.


----------



## zwiller (Sep 19, 2019)

Steve, mine was preformed.  I think "Olympia" brand.  Was still wicked good.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 19, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Steve, mine was preformed.  I think "Olympia" brand.  Was still wicked good.



That's what I found as well. The price is good. I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 19, 2019)

Hmmm. Thanks. Used to be you had to have a business to have a GFS acct. Is this still true?


----------



## zwiller (Sep 19, 2019)

Not here.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 19, 2019)

I think it's sort of on you to be truthful on the business part..to be fair..

I just let JC do the order on this one. I'm not sure how they don't check on it. I suppose really, they likely don't care that some one at home is ordering online. It's money in their till, what does it matter if some one at home is ordering a case or not, right?

But it was as JC said, the stuff shaved off a cone precooked. Very good stuff!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 19, 2019)

The one in NY doesn't seem to mind. I just signed up as a homebody and there wasn't a issue.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 19, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I think it's sort of on you to be truthful on the business part..to be fair..
> 
> I just let JC do the order on this one. I'm not sure how they don't check on it. I suppose really, they likely don't care that some one at home is ordering online. It's money in their till, what does it matter if some one at home is ordering a case or not, right?
> 
> But it was as JC said, the stuff shaved off a cone precooked. Very good stuff!



As a contract chef in Wisconsin, I don't need a license to be a legitimate business.  Also, I signed up at GFS as Packers and Ribs BBQ team.  I was very upfront about my business intents.  So short answer no.  Just give yourself a team name or business name and you are set.


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 19, 2019)

Fair enough. Thanks. Remembered years ago, in Michigan anyways, you had to provide the tax ID number of your business. this was so you did not get charged sales tax on many items but also weeded out folks like me trying to get a deal! :-D


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 20, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Fair enough. Thanks. Remembered years ago, in Michigan anyways, you had to provide the tax ID number of your business. this was so you did not get charged sales tax on many items but also weeded out folks like me trying to get a deal! :-D



You can use your SS# as your tax id.   If you do that you need a vendor permit. State of WI.  If you want a tax id you can easily get that through the IRS.

I am following Wisconsin law and GFS policy so I don't understand why some folks think I am doing some shady deal.  This is no different than Sam's Club or Costco.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 22, 2019)

Went to GFS on the way home yesterday. There was no membership fees, no certain criteria,  and was open to the public. Neat store I might add. The HUGE walk in cooler made my wife go back out to the car for our hoodies! Got the Gyro meat and a bunch of other goodies.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 22, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Went to GFS on the way home yesterday. There was no membership fees, no certain criteria,  and was open to the public. Neat store I might add. The HUGE walk in cooler made my wife go back out to the car for our hoodies! Got the Gyro meat and a bunch of other goodies.



Nice, hope or works for you as well as it has for me.   I really loved the individually frozen St. Louis cut ribs.  So very convenient to have a box of those in the freezer.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 22, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Nice, hope or works for you as well as it has for me.   I really loved the individually frozen St. Louis cut ribs.  So very convenient to have a box of those in the freezer.



Since it is 1.5 hour drive from home we will probably only stop there when we are in that area. Probably coming back from the falls. Which we do a couple times a year for a weekend get away. I saw the ribs, but didn't get them. I got 10 pounds of steaks, 2 bellies, and a smallish beef tender loin. I came very close to throwing a whole brisket in there as well. And some crab and cheese.  Oh, and the Gyro meat. Which was the main reason for going there.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 23, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Since it is 1.5 hour drive from home we will probably only stop there when we are in that area. Probably coming back from the falls. Which we do a couple times a year for a weekend get away. I saw the ribs, but didn't get them. I got 10 pounds of steaks, 2 bellies, and a smallish beef tender loin. I came very close to throwing a whole brisket in there as well. And some crab and cheese.  Oh, and the Gyro meat. Which was the main reason for going there.



If you are like me and JC you open an account and when you know you'll be going through..you set a delivery date to the store and pick your order on the way home... ;)


----------



## Steve H (Sep 23, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> If you are like me and JC you open an account and when you know you'll be going through..you set a delivery date to the store and pick your order on the way home... ;)



I could. And I do have an account.  But I would just _have to _look around for a hour or so anyway. Just me. ;)


----------



## clifish (Sep 23, 2019)

we don't have those down here in NY, the Buffalo one is nearest at about 8 hours.  We do have restaurant depots here and I could get an account but everything has to be bought by the case.

They have Kronos gyro meat, sliced and ready to cook $31.90 for a 10lb case.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 23, 2019)

clifish said:


> we don't have those down here in NY, the Buffalo one is nearest at about 8 hours.  We do have restaurant depots here and I could get an account but everything has to be bought by the case.
> 
> They have Kronos gyro meat, sliced and ready to cook $31.90 for a 10lb case.


 I saw that. But it was just beef with a spice blend. I went with a 5 pound box of Olympia Foods Beef & Lamb Gyro Meat. Because it has Lamb. And the reviews were good. That was 20.99 for the box. Most of the stuff from GFS will be bulk, by the case.


----------



## clifish (Sep 23, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I saw that. But it was just beef with a spice blend. I went with a 5 pound box of Olympia Foods Beef & Lamb Gyro Meat. Because it has Lamb. And the reviews were good. That was 20.99 for the box. Most of the stuff from GFS will be bulk, by the case.


I will have look tomorrow, Kronos makes beef, Halal beef and lamb and beef combo types.  I sure would love to make Gyros using a low carb wrap instead of a pita like you get them in a restaurant.


----------



## clifish (Sep 25, 2019)

Just joined Restaurant depot (free),  The Kronos gyro meat is a lamb/beef blend, I will probably grab some on way home.  They also had huge plate beef ribs, prime @$5.79/lb.  must have been at least 5 ribs in them.  One thing about this place is all their meat is never frozen from the slaughter house to their door, it is really where almost all restaurants get their food.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 25, 2019)

clifish said:


> Just joined Restaurant depot (free),  The Kronos gyro meat is a lamb/beef blend, I will probably grab some on way home.  They also had huge plate beef ribs, choice @$5.79/lb.  must have been at least 5 ribs in them.  One thing about this place is all their meat is never frozen from the slaughter house to their door, it is really where almost all restaurants get their food.



The fresh meat I saw here also looked very good. I'm thinking another trip sooner than I thought.


----------



## clifish (Sep 25, 2019)

yeah this is not good that they are 2 minutes from my work.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 25, 2019)

clifish said:


> yeah this is not good that they are 2 minutes from my work.



Yeah, that could a problem.....Just remember. It is easier to ask for forgiveness then permission with your SO.


----------



## clifish (Sep 25, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Yeah, that could a problem.....Just remember. It is easier to ask for forgiveness then permission with your SO.


How do you think I ended up with these in my garage? lol  I think she is on to me by now.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 25, 2019)

Um. Yeah. You got that mastered! My work is done here.....


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 25, 2019)

clifish said:


> Just joined Restaurant depot (free),  The Kronos gyro meat is a lamb/beef blend, I will probably grab some on way home.  They also had huge plate beef ribs, choice @$5.79/lb.  must have been at least 5 ribs in them.  One thing about this place is all their meat is never frozen from the slaughter house to their door, it is really where almost all restaurants get their food.



I am going to give the Kronos meat a try tonight.


----------



## clifish (Sep 25, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I am going to give the Kronos meat a try tonight.


let me know how it is?  I bought a 5lb bag of it shaved and pre-cooked but am probably not eating it tonight.  How did you repackage it?  I think I need to portion it and vacuum pack it into meal sized portions.


----------



## clifish (Sep 25, 2019)

so I actually cooked some of the meat tonight and it is spot on like I would get in any of the Greek restaurants here.  Tomorrows dinner will be gyros in a low carb wrap.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 26, 2019)

clifish said:


> let me know how it is?  I bought a 5lb bag of it shaved and pre-cooked but am probably not eating it tonight.  How did you repackage it?  I think I need to portion it and vacuum pack it into meal sized portions.



I vacuum packed mine into 8 oz portions. Since it was loose packed in a cardboard box I was concerned about freezer burn.


----------



## clifish (Sep 26, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I vacuum packed mine into 8 oz portions. Since it was loose packed in a cardboard box I was concerned about freezer burn.


Did the same but only eye balled the portion size.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 26, 2019)

clifish said:


> let me know how it is?  I bought a 5lb bag of it shaved and pre-cooked but am probably not eating it tonight.  How did you repackage it?  I think I need to portion it and vacuum pack it into meal sized portions.



I liked the Kronos gyro meat.  It was quite good.  I would get that if the Olympian brand wasn't available.


----------



## clifish (Sep 26, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I liked the Kronos gyro meat.  It was quite good.  I would get that if the Olympian brand wasn't available.


I did not see the Oylmpia, they had several brand/types of meat on the cone and only a couple shaved..cooked and uncooked.  I went with the cooked so I only have to throw it in a pan with some onions to reheat for a gyro.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 26, 2019)

clifish said:


> I did not see the Oylmpia, they had several brand/types of meat on the cone and only a couple shaved..cooked and uncooked.  I went with the cooked so I only have to throw it in a pan with some onions to reheat for a gyro.



That is what I got the shaved off the cone and frozen.  Was quite good.  I love a good gyro.


----------

